# Pike Island Damn



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

Has anyone been fishing Pike Island Damn?? I am thinking about going tomorrow and would like to have a condition report.....Thanks


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fished pike island yesterday and today water is clearing up and going down .caught walleye and sauger.evening and early moring best right now with water clearing.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for the report i am going to head down there tonight then. and see what i can do.


----------



## basshateme13 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey fishhunter, let me know how you do. I have been thinkin about goin down there my self.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if that bait shop in Yorkville is closed for good or what?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

no mike is closed probably untill march but maybe a little sooner if it stays warm I'll have to find out a date forsure and let you guys know


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

even with the rain, looks like it will be fishable from the pier,,,will hit it in the morning...be good/good fish'n............


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

fished it for just over an hour..7 others no one doing anything...might go there tomorrow instead of new cumberland. rumor is they are biting early morning


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I fished it Friday morning for a couple of hours from 7-9am and never had a bump, was down there wednesday evening and caught a couple dinks, but I did see a few nice fish being caught.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished pike island tonight 3 till 6 caught half a dozen sauger.got to meet fellow ogf member hatchet man from bloomingdale.turns out he is the new fishing survey guy for the state of ohio.looks like they picked the right guy for the job congratulations


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea, Pete's a great guy!!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a friend who just returned from Pike. He fished from 10am-3pm with fish being caught between 1 and 3. He caught about 15 or so. Brought home a limit with one walleye. Most fish came on minnows.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys. Can someone give me some info on where to fish at Pike Island?
Thanks.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well you only have 2 options the pier or not the pier ha ha you can fish the rocks there are wing dams but it is a little walk from the pier also you have the parking lot at the dam and you can park along the road to fish the rocks my guess is that most guys right now are having best luck off of the pier but a few will do good on the rocks ( have to know good spots so you dont hang up) but thats fishing god luck my friend


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Most guys this time of year will be on the pier. If there is 15 guys fishing the dam, 13 will be on the pier. I haven't been out yet this year but have been surprised more fish arent being caught. This time last year, everyone was slammin them on the pier. Last year though the water seemed to be more stable in that 17-20' range, and it wasnt nearly as cold last year. Supposed to warm up end of this week-beginning of next. They should really turn on then.

Jake


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I might give it or New Cumberland a try on Fri. Wanna wait to see what the weather does.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna be plenty nice for those of us who have to work! Will be down Saturday!!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

might be there on Saturday but I'm also considering Willow Island. Should be good fishing this weekend about anywhere you go rain or shine!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Probably gonna try to get over to Pike early Friday morning. Try to beat the rush with it supposed to be 60+ that day. Might even give a few creeks a try in the afternoon. Gettin the bug bad.

Jake


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I checked New Cumberland Dam today. They are running 14 feet and it is 3 degrees. I am sure it is close at Pike Island.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

the fishing has slacked off at pike over the past three years i've been going. went to maumee walleye run 3rd week of march 06, following saturday fished pike for the first time and nailed over 70 fish in 3 hours....white bass, saugs, saugeyes, and a big slab crappie..hit it everyweekend,,,quit in august cause of heat.july & august last two years...never had the hits like then ( 06.)..last january...ice forming on eyes...but a fish every 15 minutes to half hour....this year 1 todate...fished new cumberland twice...ain't the weather now, has to be with the seasons and conditions prior to what we are fishing now......mmm that is a thought...be good/good fish'n


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have fished the Ohio River for over 20 years and I have seen good years and bad years. Last year I was slammin eyes and sauger at the dam. I had ice freezing on my rod tip, etc. and it didnt effect the fishing. Last year the water was very stable through the winter/early spring. If you fish the pier, the water has to be 17-20 feet and stable. This year the water comes up and then goes down, it hasnt been stable. Those fish pull into that area when water is high because there is very little current. The river is under 15' right now so I am not surprised that there arent alot of fish being caught, especially from the pier. They are around, in big numbers, just need to locate them. Creek mouths were doing good but the water fell. Water level, current, and bait are everything when it comes to the river.

Jake


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

well i won't argue with you buckeye. makes sense. i was a charter member of lock ten bass club when i first came to the valley...fished off and on thru the years...but what i know, you make sense with the patterns regarding water height and such so goes with it the other stuff....be good and good fish'n...


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

fished Pike Island tonight 3 - dark, fished off sandbar with waders, caught between 15 to 20, sauger and walleye, mostly sauger. jig and twister tail


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

my son and 4 friends got 40 saugers friday nothing big but eaters,i was at another place with my best buddy and got 3 sweet crappies over 14in, he got a channel 4lbs. what a nice way to start my new year,


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

A little rain but< sounds good for tomarrow!!!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you posting again Husky.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

glad to see your still here too gator.get togeather sometime for sure.going down to cadiz tomarrow to fish, rayland calling for rain.river has too be up pretty good LATER...GATOR


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me the water conditions there thinking of hitting it this week never been there but hear its a great place thanks for any info you can share good luck


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

fished sat. 6 pm till midnight, it was a lot slower than normal but ended up catching 10 or so sauger no walleye on on jig/minnows. The sherrif showed up and checked license and fish baskets, never new a sheriff had the authority of the ODNR?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The Sheriff can enforce any laws he wants within his jurisdiction. State laws (wildlife laws) count too. Most just don't bother with it. You had better believe if I was a Sheriff I'de be all over the local fishing spots during some down time .


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the 2009-2010 fishing rules and regulations state " anglers must have their license in their possession while fishing and must show license to ANYONE on request"


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

fished pike this morning and the pier is under water,all gates open. 1 sauger lots of debris and we left. went to my favorite spot and got nice slabs...16in crappie...14 1/2 in and a 12 in. 4 nice cats in the 4 to 5 lb range. nice day after morning rain.4 fish ohio so far this spring, all crappies. got pics but cant post. good start for me.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The water has really come up the last few days. Its all that rain they got up north. A few years back I had my license checked by a sheriff in Jefferson county. It doesnt bother me, I always buy a license within the first week of the new season. I wish they would check more at Pike Island. They used to show up on holiday weekends like Memorial Day, the 4th, etc. They would walk out of there with a truck load of rods and tackle. For some reason people think they dont need a license to fish the river. If I worked for the ODNR I would hit the dam 3 times a week from now til Nov. They are too busy out at the lakes though.

Jake


----------

